# How does this blue/white light work for corals??



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

So, I splurged, and bought a Kessil LED light. I love it! Does amazing things to make the corals and tank really pop! I can either dial all blue light, all white light or a combo.

Can anyone tell me which if any is better for coral growth?? Obviously, I wouldn't do all blue except maybe at night, but I'm wondering during the day if all "white" is best?

The light came with no information about this. I have candy cane/trumpet corals, button corals, frog spawn, and others that are all considered pretty easy/hardy.

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Blue light penetrates water better and its better for Coral growth. Try to dial up between 15-20k. I use 22k lamps in my system.
Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Blue light penetrates water better and its better for Coral growth. Try to dial up between 15-20k. I use 22k lamps in my system.
> Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.


Thanks for that. I've seen that article before, and have read it again. I have to check the specs on this light more in depth, because it just says 90watt, and I can't find a K reading. There are 2 knobs to turn (white/blue) and I really don't know where 15-20K. Knowing the blue light is good for corals is a good start for me.

Another question. Since this light claims to not cause algae, can I increase my hours the light is on? I have it at 8 hours, because of all the algae I had. With the lights off for basically 5 days, I have no algae now  I had just green algae.

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Reef lighting is usually around 10-12 hours. You can adjust as needed.


----------

